# What do you think of CLAUS OGERMANN?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

CLAUS OGERMANN - Concerto for Orchestra - I Introduction, Giocoso

Just found out about him tonight. Especially, I am listening to the section that starts around 4:10.

Any thoughts? Any other composers like him, that are a little bit outside classical yet still are in it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never ever heard of this guy.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Never ever heard of this guy.


I have also never heard of Ogermann. The closest I think of to "a little bit outside classical yet still are in it" is Kapustin or Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Portamento said:


> I have also never heard of Ogermann. The closest I think of to "a little bit outside classical yet still are in it" is Kapustin or Bernstein.


The opening scores could be used by Bernstein .


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Claus Ogerman Boulevard Tristesse


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Only knew about his collaboration with Bill Evans. Nice stuff.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Claus is a giant. Diana Krall thinks the world of him and he did a number of great arrangements on some of her outstanding best-selling albums. He can be seen conducting on her immortal _Live in Paris_ DVD where I believe she was at the peak of her amazing career. I always got the impression that it was love at first sight between them.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

38.6 .


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This disc of his music is excellent!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Jan Akkerman & Claus Ogerman Aranjuez

This has some classical works.


----------

